# Nikon N80/F80 and lens compatibility



## gregtallica (Mar 5, 2013)

don't worry, I already checked the chart.


So, I got my girlfriend a used N80, she's in a darkroom class, and is really loving film and what not. Based on my findings on the charts, I believe it should work with all of our lenses. We have the 50 f/1.8, the 18-55 from her D5100 kit, the 18-200, and I have the 35mm f/1.8 on the way too. But what I didn't think about until just now is that these are all DX lenses.

Do any of you know what these should do to the film? I mean, based on the charts I assume they should mount on and focus and what not, but I didn't think about the 35mm FX size using a DX lens. I know an FX digital camera will auto crop. Will this just have bad vignetting and everything?


Any thoughts?


----------



## tevo (Mar 5, 2013)

It will have falloff but it may not be death.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 5, 2013)

DX lenses will vignette on 35 mm film. Some worst than others.

Here is what a 17-55 DX looks like on an FX frame. Shot at 17 mm with no lens hood. Even more vignetting with the hood.


----------



## gregtallica (Mar 5, 2013)

awesome! That's pretty much exactly what I expected.


Plan is, obviously, more glass, but I got it as a surprise before our trip to San Diego, so it's nice to know it should work in the mean time.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 5, 2013)

The 50mm is a Fx lens.


----------



## Vautrin (Mar 6, 2013)

You can still get useable pictures nobody would know weren't shot with a normal film lens.

Just put the negative in the enlarger, and raise it high enough so you're cropping out and the "non-dx" part of the image.  

You just won't be able to see in your viewfinder when you're composing the shot, which will be a *****.

However, let me point out film lenses (esp old manual focus lenses) are cheap enough, maybe you're better off picking one up


----------



## gregtallica (Mar 6, 2013)

Vautrin said:


> You can still get useable pictures nobody would know weren't shot with a normal film lens.
> 
> Just put the negative in the enlarger, and raise it high enough so you're cropping out and the "non-dx" part of the image.
> 
> ...



your last part - that will definitely be the plan. I'm surprising her with it on Friday and we leave for vacation Saturday, so we won't really have time for new lenses right away, but that will be the plan. The 50 being an FX lens will be perfect anyway. A nice walkaround to have for her film camera. If she needs more, we have a D5100 and D7000 and some other equipment. But She's loving film photography and the dark room, and can now remain faithful to the Nikon brand she's fallen so in love with.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 6, 2013)

Just so ya know... That 35mm vignettes VERY little when open all the way,


----------

